
Patent troll claims HTTPS websites infringe crypto patent, sues everybody - Garbage
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/12/patent-troll-claims-https-websites-infringe-crypto-patent-sues-everybody/
======
AdmiralAsshat
SSL has been around for how long? Surely before 2001.

